# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Quyến rũ ruộng bậc thang Sa Pa mùa lúa chín

## yeuhanoi

Đây là mùa đẹp nhất ở vùng núi cao Sa Pa, tỉnh Lào Cai. Những thửa ruộng bậc thang “như những chiếc thang trời” ở các bản làng luôn là điểm đến hấp dẫn của du khách trong và ngoài nước.



Những thửa ruộng bậc thang Sa Pa có từ hàng trăm năm nay và đều do những đôi bàn tay cần mẫn của người nông dân thuộc các dân tộc thiểu số kiến tạo nên. Làm ruộng bậc thang giỏi nhất phải kể tới người Hà Nhì, rồi tới người Mông, người Dao… quanh năm sống trên những triền núi cao Hoàng Liên Sơn.

 

Những thửa ruộng bậc thang dù to hay nhỏ đều được “chạm khắc” trông thật thuận mắt và dễ canh tác. Trong đó có những cánh đồng bậc thang rộng hàng trăm héc ta ở Tả Van, Lao Chải, Tả  Phìn… giống như những bức tranh phong cảnh khổng lồ với những đường nét uốn lượn mềm mại mà các “họa sĩ chân đất” vẽ nên.

 

Ruộng bậc thang Sa Pa đang tạo nên một sản phẩm du lịch độc đáo cho Việt Nam, nhất là sau khi được tạp chí du lịch Travel and Leisure (Mỹ) bình chọn là một trong 7 ruộng bậc thang kỳ vĩ nhất châu Á và thế giới.






(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## thiennhan

Không nơi nào có ruộng bậc thang như ở sapa cả thật tuyệt vời

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Đẹp quá  :love struck: 
Không biết ng ta làm cách nào mà trồng đc lúa trên ruộng bậc thang nhỷ
tò mò quá  :love struck:  phải làm 1 chuyến tìm hiểu thôi ^^

----------


## lehniemtin

nhìn dẹp quá, chưa thấy ruộng bậc thang ở đâu đẹp như sapa!

----------


## kimnana

dẹp quá..hic hic

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Nhìn cứ như nấc thang lên thiên đường vậy
Chụp ảnh cưới ở đây chắc đẹp lắm :X

----------


## heocoi

Bác trông xa thì đẹp, chứ lên đó mà chụp ảnh cưới muốn đẹp thì nhìn người bé bằng cái mắt muỗi  :Big Grin: . Lên Hàm Rồng chụp ảnh cưới thì còn đẹp hơn.

----------


## yeuhanoi

Bác nói trí phở! Lên Hàm Rồng chụp ảnh cưới thì đẹp khỏi chê. Hay hoang sơ tí thì mình vào bản Cát Cát chụp ảnh cho đẹp  :Big Grin:

----------


## danghung

heee, sapa thì nhiều chỗ chụp ảnh đẹp không riêng gì Hàm Rồng, chỉ sợ các bác ko có sức để đi hết thôi.

----------


## showluo

Xanh mướt cũng đẹp mà vàng óng thế này cũng hấp dẫn ^^

----------


## heocoi

sao lại có bác phó nháy nào chụp được những bức ảnh đẹp thế không biết? đẹp  :love struck:

----------


## lehniemtin

"Một màu xanh xanh chấm thêm vàng vàng, ôi cánh đồng hoang vu" .  :love struck:  Câu này thì không áp dụng được cho ruộng Sapa rồi. Đúng là cảnh Sapa đẹp vô cùng.

----------


## danghung

Em sắp lên Sapa chơi, hi nếu mùa này lên có ruộng bậc thang đẹp thế này em chụp ảnh về cho các bác tha hồ mà chiêm ngưỡng!

----------


## heocoi

Bác văn thơ lai láng quá. Hiii, nhưng mà em công nhận chưa thấy ruộng bậc thang ở đâu đẹp như Sapa.

----------


## lehniemtin

hii, đôi khi văn thơ tí cho thêm yêu đời, tại nhìn ruộng bậc thang Sapa đẹp quá nên cảm hứng văn thơ mới có dịp tuôn trào ấy chứ  :Big Grin:

----------


## haolt.niemtinvn.com

Chứ bác mà lên Sapa nữa thì cảm xúc còn tuôn trào nữa ấy chứ.heee

----------


## yeuhanoi

heee, em mới đi Sapa về các bác ah. Cảnh ruộng bậc thang mùa này dù không có chấm xanh thêm vàng nhưng cũng đẹp lắm! Bác nào lên Sapa dễ có cảm hứng làm văn làm thơ lắm  :Big Grin:

----------


## heocoi

Giờ nhìn ruộng 1 màu xanh mướt nhưng nhìn xa ruộng bậc thang Sapa vẫn đẹp lắm  :love struck:

----------


## nguyetnt

ruộng bậc thang đẹp thật đấy

----------

